# After update to 12 I can't suspend any more on ThinkPad T430



## laufdi (Jan 16, 2019)

It used to work with 11-STABLE. 
Now the network (em0) will not come up again. What can I do to restart it?


----------



## rsronin (Jan 16, 2019)

laufdi said:


> It used to work with 11-STABLE.
> Now the network (em0) will not come up again. What can I do to restart it?



Same here on 12-RELEASE-p2, although do not have experience with 11-STABLE, as I just got this Thinkpad. 

Also when I hit the Fn key it goes to sleep (I am not touching other keys like F4). I have enabled acpi_ibm and acpi_video (I do not know if this is still valid?). Also this model has Optimus, but I disabled it in the BIOS and using the discrete graphics NVIDIA at the moment.


----------



## laufdi (Jan 16, 2019)

I have a disabled NVidia, too. But I didn't load the acpi_ modules.

The effect of acpi_video is that I can't regulate brightness any more. So another reboot ...

The Fn-only problem I don't have

(FreeBSD 12.0-STABLE r342641 GENERIC  amd64)


----------



## aragats (Jan 17, 2019)

Suspend works as expected in my T430 with 12.0-RELEASE.
I have acpi_ibm.ko loaded and use `acpiconf -s 3` to suspend.
I cannot check em0 right now, but wlan0 perfectly works after resume.
No Fn-key problem, however, I use it to wake the laptop when it sleeps with open lid.


----------



## laufdi (Jan 22, 2019)

This time it worked. `ifconfig em0 down, up, media auto` etc. brought it up again 

... next time not


----------



## hsw (Mar 4, 2019)

Any ideas, as the same happens on T580 - em0 us in a status no carrier after a resume and the LAN port is off as far as the switch is concerned


----------



## moskito (Jul 27, 2019)

As a workaround install net/intel-em-kmod and add `if_em_updated_load="YES"` to /boot/loader.conf as instructed.
See:
Bug 231828
Bug 239443


----------

